# Risks of Stripping the Membranes



## redstockingma (Jul 30, 2006)

hello everyone... i'm due around november 2nd; however, because I am the only person due around that time at my freestanding birth center my midwife has decided to take 10 days off starting on my due date; there will be a back-up midwife present who I am supposed to meet for the first time next week at my 38 week check up and a labor assistant I am familiar with. However I am still a little disconcerted by this sudden development.







:

my midwife has offered to strip my membranes at my appointment next week to see if this would hasten my labor...at first I was alright with this but i read in my ina may gaskin guide to childbirth that there is a risk of my water accidentally being broken, leading either to labor (which I suppose would be alright) or a stalled state where I could end up in a hospital with ALL the things I dread the most going on, medical interventions, etc, etc....







:

so my main question is..has anyone had their membranes stripped to hasten labor and if so how did things go? also any opinions on the matter in general would be appreciated


----------



## nznats (Jul 17, 2005)

Personally I wouldnt do it, I did with my daughter at 41 weeks exactly... she was born a week later. The only thing it accomplised was discomfort. You know the risks, infection, breaking your waters etc If this is your first baby the average for first babies is 40 weeks and 10 days. I think you are pretty safe to assume that your midwife will be back by the time you go into labour anyway. Meet with this other midwife and then go from there but I wouldnt strip membranes, you arent even 'due' yet!


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, Mama! How exciting that you are coming up on your special delivery!

As a mama, I had my membranes stripped (that I knew of) with my second baby twice. Once at 39 weeks, once at 40 weeks. For me, I felt a little "tingly," but I felt nothing else. It did not send me into labor, nor did it do anything else.

As a doula, I have seen (and heard) different things. Often midwives will comment, "This is just something that, like a roller coaster on the tip-top of a hill, will just budge it over if you are close. If your body is not ready, it won't do anything." But I have seen differently. I have seen some mamas go into labor within 24 hours. I have seen mamas seemingly like me, noting no difference. And then I have seen a few mamas who immediately start contracting, but in a prodromal pattern, meaning regular contractions, but not labor. So they get tired, and they hope this is it, but 24 hours pass and some go to the hospital, and then the interventions begin (because mom is tired of having contractions).

I would really think it through. If sex agitates you (gives you contractions) I probably would really think twice. It seems I have noticed if some moms aren't bothered by sex, often they are not bothered by the sweeping of the membranes. You never know what the result will be.

I heard a midwife say the other day, that in her 20 years of being a midwife, she has never had somone's water break from a sweeping -- and I believe her, because I know her.

Weigh it out. And hugs -- I hope you either go into labor before your midwife leaves, or you really like the back-up







. Peaceful birthing vibes to you!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I wouldn't do it. You run the risk of breaking your water and artificial rupture of membranes seriously increases your risk of prolapsed cord. If the baby is still somewhat high, and your water breaks, that leaves room for the cord to drop down and present before the baby. Prolapsed cord can be VERY dangerous and even fatal.

Having sex and nipple stimulation to kick start your labor are safer options.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was doing dual care with a CNM and my homebirth midwife. My CNM stripped my membranes without telling me at my 38 week appt. Nothing bad happened from it thankfully. I went into labor when my water broke 2 days later. Of course that could have been from all the sex/nipple stimulation I was having.


----------

